# intra-abdominal abscess



## NJcoder (Aug 11, 2009)

would i use 567.22 for intra-abdominal abscess?  thanks.


----------



## tanyaharberts (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, in the ICD-9 index under 'Abscess, intra-abdominal' it indicates 567.22
The tabular section supporst this with 'Peritoneal abscess' (peritoneal = pertainting to the peritoneum. Peritoneum = the serous membrane lining the abdominal cavity)


----------



## TishCpc (Oct 10, 2014)

For multiple intra abdominal abscess I have 3 icd 9 codes I'm confused on.
682.2
567.22
682.9
Can anyone please help and also explain enter the code is correct versus the others.Thanks


----------

